

People like Aran Khanna should be celebrated - adambenayoun
http://blog.mypermissions.com/dear-aran/

======
zer00eyz
A bit of marketing for what you do, but a solid offer on the table! This is a
good thing, and more companies in tech should act this way when others miss
behave!

~~~
adambenayoun
zer00eyz - knowing the fine folks behind MyPermissions. Yes, it might attract
them some PR but the offer is real and their love for privacy is real.

